# Favourite anime protagonists



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I remember seeing a "who's your favourite anime villains?" thread a few months back, but I don't think I've ever seen a thread for anime protagonists.

I very rarely ever get attached to characters, so I find it hard to mention any favourites off the top of my head. Some characters I've liked however have been:

Hei and Mao - Darker Than Black
L - Death Note
Kougami - Psycho-pass
Tsume and Toboe - Wolf's Rain
Killua and Gon - Hunter x Hunter (2011)
Alucard - Hellsing
And probably a few others that I can't think of at the moment.

I've just realised that there aren't any females on my list, though I think a lot of my favourite females characters might fall more into the "villain" category (maybe arguably some of these guys do as well though).


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Re-L from Ergo Proxy.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

1. Yusuke - YYH
2. Kenshin - Rurouni
3. Gohan - ???
4. Saya - Blood+.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Kiritsugu Fate/Zero
Holo Spice & Wolf
Hachiman Oregairu
Kougami Psycho Pass
Toua Tokuchi One Outs


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Oreki Houtarou - Hyouka
Shionji, Yuuko - Kamisama no Memochou
Yukine - Noragami
Kanda, Sorata - Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Aladdin - Magi


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Favourite characters... as in characters I like? There are many, too many to list.

But if you're talking about characters that I admire for more than just their looks, but for their character and overall actions, the one that comes to mind is: Kikyou (from Inuyasha)

I feel that Kikyou's character was "mischaracterised" in the anime. In the manga, Kikyou's actions have a consistent sense of duty and self-sacrifice. Many people are quick to hate her simply because in her first appearance, she attacks heroine Kagome and hero Inuyasha. But think about it from her perspective, to her, it was pretty much only yesterday that Inuyasha seemingly betrayed her, she did not know at the time that she was tricked by Naraku. Upon her resurrection, seeing Inuyasha who in her mind was an enemy who not only hurt her, but those she cared about, and Kagome appears to be on the side of her enemy, so how can anyone expect Kikyou to react any differently to the situation?

As the series progresses, her every action has been based on her sense of duty to keep the Shikon No Tama out of the wrong hands, even if it meant butting heads with the series' protagonists.

I admire Kikyou because of her strong sense of duty, great fortitude, and skills/strength to back it all up. Plus I'm a sucker for archers and elegant ladies with long black hair :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

L (Death Note,) Tsukimi Kuraѕhita (Princess Jellyfish,) Sebastian (Black Butler,) Arisa Uotani and Saki Hanajima (Fruits Basket, but that's mostly based on the manga,)

Took me forever to find the Dze character that looks like the Latin s just to avoid dumb 'swear' filter -__-


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Lelouch - Code Geass

Pikachu!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Jubei Kibagami- Ninja Scroll
Guts- Berserk
D- Vampire Hunter D
Batou- Ghost in the Shell


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Edward Elrich - Full Metal Alchemist
Minato Namikaze - Naruto
Takamura Mamoru - Hajime No Ippo
Sanji - One Piece


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Monkey D Luffy - One Piece
Roronoa Zoro - One Piece
Gon Freeks - Hunter X Hunter
Edward Elric - Fullmetal Alchemist
L - Death Note
Goku - Dragon Ball Z
Hyuuga Neji - Naruto/Shipuuden


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Guts


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Lelouch from Code Geass
2. Okabe from Steins;Gate
3. Tendon from Monster


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The entire Straw Hat Crew(One piece)
Angel/Kanade Tachibana(Angel Beats)
Satō & Misaki(Welcome to the NHK)
Haruhi & Kyon(The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
Maka & Soul(Soul Eater)
Musubi(Sekirei)
Tsukimi(Jellyfish princess)
Madoka Kaname(Madoka Magicia)
Rintarō Okabe(Steins;Gate)
Sadao Maou(Devil is a Part-Timer)

Sorry if the list seems weird but... that's *how it works in my world :/


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yuuko Aioi is the only relevant anime protagonist


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

L

But Death Note is the only anime that I've watched from start to finish.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop.









Edward from Cowboy Bebop









Tien from Dragon Ball Z









Future Trunks from DBZ









Piccolo from DBZ









Gene Starwind from Outlaw Star.









Aisha ClanClan





Satou from Welcome to the NHK.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Ash ketchup


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Lain from serial experiments lain 
Kino from Kino's journey.
Ginko from Mushi-shihttp://mushi-shi.wikia.com/wiki/Ginko?veaction=edit


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Maka - Soul Eater:








Rock Lee - Naruto:








Elric Brothers - Full Metal Alchemist:








Sanji - One Piece:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Vash the Stampede(Trigun)


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Vash the Stampede(Trigun)


My childhood


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Franken Stein (Soul Eater)
Natsu Dragneel (Fairy Tail)
Hei (Darker than Black)
Kamui Shirou (X/1999)
Pegasus Kouga (Saint Seiya Omega)
Haseo (.hack//Roots)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Lancer (fate/stay night)

I'll stop there, for now *sweatdrops*


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kamijou Touma (To Aru series), because HOORAY FOR GENDER EQUALITY!










Akemi Homura (Puella Magi Madoka Magica)










Tohsaka Rin (Fate/stay night)










Izumi Shinichi (Parasyte the maxim)


----------

